

IPhone Apps price experiment - barredo
http://blog.hogbaysoftware.com/post/170655672/writeroom-iphone-4-99-daily-sales-compared-to

======
swombat
Has anyone actually used WriteRoom on the iPhone? I can't really see the use
for it... The iPhone keyboard is far too small to do lengthy writing.

~~~
AndrewWarner
I haven't used this app on the iPhone, but I regularly do long wring on my
phone. It's like having a small notebook around that I can write in when I
have free time.

